# eArrival Card replaces One Health Pass



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

The One Health Pass (OHP) has been replaced by an "eArrival Card"

Still essentially the same thing but there are some improvements.

Unfortunately the website itself is a worry as it seems to throw errors on submission. Nerve wracking.

Here is an excellent video, Jennifer is great at getting these vids out. She blasted this out today Oct 17.

YouTube link eArrival Card


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Uses the same website - onehealthpass.com
Click for more information:





One Health Pass







www.onehealthpass.com.ph





"_NOTE: Traveler who failed to comply with above requirements will be subjected to a facility-based quarantine (with arrival date as Day 1) until the release of their Negative RT-PCR test taken on the fifth (5th) day._ "


If I am reading this correctly, foreigners who arrive without any vaccination, or tests, need to quarantine.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The actual legal document:



https://ops.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/20220526-IATF-Resolution-168-RRD.pdf



I think the onhealthpass information is not correct


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

They really need to tighten this up. At the very least put it on servers that can cope under the massive strain of us tourists trying to register. And get rid of questions like "Educational Attainment"🤦‍♂️

Airlines like CebuPac and PAL are pushing for it to be scrapped all together:



https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1185995


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Uses the same website - onehealthpass.com
> Click for more information:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

They really need to tighten this up. At the very least put it on servers that can cope under the massive strain of us tourists trying to register. And get rid of questions like "Educational Attainment"

Totally agree. I dont know who puts these health checks together but what possible relevance is is to anyone what ones educational attainment is. Fortuntely I always press Doctorate or whatever the highest level is. Its not too dissimlar with ones civil status.. again, its no ones business, but that doesnt stop the question being asked on every possible form.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> They really need to tighten this up. At the very least put it on servers that can cope under the massive strain of us tourists trying to register. And get rid of questions like "Educational Attainment"
> 
> Totally agree. I dont know who puts these health checks together but what possible relevance is is to anyone what ones educational attainment is. Fortuntely I always press Doctorate or whatever the highest level is. Its not too dissimlar with ones civil status.. again, its no ones business, but that doesnt stop the question being asked on every possible form.


It's all a part of the filipino psych, it makes them feel important.


----------



## panzer77 (6 mo ago)

I guess the big change is you enter your Covid-19 vaccine info and don't have to upload anything. I just ran through all the screens to submit and it looks like they dropped the education question.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Another work creation programme ? 

As with Facebook and others.... keep changing stuff, and keep your job ?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I clicked and entered information....but did not click SUBMIT button.

Seems no need to upload any documents, like vaccination card (just entered vaccination details, but no document to upload)
This is an improvement.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I clicked and entered information....but did not click SUBMIT button.
> 
> Seems no need to upload any documents, like vaccination card (just entered vaccination details, but no document to upload)
> This is an improvement.


I wonder if they have fixed the problem yet of it crashing when you hit submit.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I wonder if they have fixed the problem yet of it crashing when you hit submit.


Jennifer mentioned this very issue in one of her previous vids. That is one thing that stresses me out! 

One thing I've fond through experience is to watch out for browser extensions like adblockers, anti-cookie trackers etc. These can mess stuff up on some sites. Temporarily disabling them for this eArrival stuff is the best way. Or just use Incognito mode where no extensions are active. In this case it does sound like the issue is on their end, lets hope its fixed soon.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I can not reach the website https://onehealthpass.com.ph/

Has something changed ?

edit:
I found this









PH launches e-Travel website for inbound travelers, One Health Pass to end on Dec. 5


PH launches e-Travel website for inbound travelers, One Health Pass to end on Dec. 5 The Philippine government has launched a new e-Travel platform for inbound passengers for health declaration and arrival information. The new




filipinotimes.net













eTravel


Philippine One-Stop Electronic Travel Declaration System




etravel.gov.ph


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I can not reach the website https://onehealthpass.com.ph/
> 
> Has something changed ?
> 
> ...


Yes it has changed.





e-Travel Registration to replace eARRIVAL CARD – Travelers may access new portal







www.philippineairlines.com


----------

